# Walnut and lacewood



## FLQuacker (Feb 14, 2021)

Deciding on a finish....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 14, 2021)

Oohhhh nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 14, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> Deciding on a finish....View attachment 203116


Those woods wont ever take a finish... gotta send it to me to display of properly. Oops! Freudian slip. Very nice, sir.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wood chipper (Feb 14, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> Deciding on a finish....View attachment 203116


Very nice! Well done.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 15, 2021)

Really a nice combo! Have not worked with Lacewood -- don't know anything about it. Easy to work with? Easy to glue? Easy to sand? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice looking Wayne. Question, which species of lacewood?


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 15, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> Deciding on a finish....


Maybe Latex paint for durability

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 15, 2021)

in fact just send it to me and I'll paint it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 15, 2021)

Pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 15, 2021)

Nicely done! Bet that one will get some notches in it over the years!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 15, 2021)

Great looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 15, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Nice looking Wayne. Question, which species of lacewood?


Not really sure?? Was in a rack at the woodstore labeled "Lacewood".....when i started cutn on it, i almost thought it was brazilian cherry. They sell a lot of that, (have some) but there are differences in the 2 that i see??? Its definitely heavier than any "lacewood" ive had. Questioned myself if it really even is!


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 15, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Nice looking Wayne. Question, which species of lacewood?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 16, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> Not really sure?? Was in a rack at the woodstore labeled "Lacewood".....when i started cutn on it, i almost thought it was brazilian cherry. They sell a lot of that, (have some) but there are differences in the 2 that i see??? Its definitely heavier than any "lacewood" ive had. Questioned myself if it really even is!


@phinds 

Wayne,

It did not look like any lacewoods I know. When I saw what looked to be a pink knot on the bottom edge, I thought Spanish cedar, seeing straight grain and color. However, that is not heavy so would not match your description. 

How often you get to the wood store? Look at the bins around the lacewood bin, because it might match one of those...can you post a picture of the call's bottom side?


----------



## phinds (Feb 16, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> @phinds
> It did not look like any lacewoods I know.


Yeah, that's not lacewood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 16, 2021)

Oh well....false advertisement. Sue me ;)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 16, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> Oh well....false advertisement. Sue me ;)



You advertised...guess I missed that too. 

Well, you paid for it as lacewood, so understand completely. But, please do post another picture of the bottom and if you have some of the leftover stock. Thank you.


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 16, 2021)

I'll sand a piece up for ya.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 18, 2021)

@Mr. Peet
Think its braz cherry...rough it looked like some blanks i got before, but had my doubts when i cut it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 18, 2021)

Yeah, what you've shown there does look like jatoba.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nyboxcaller (Feb 19, 2021)

That's Jatoba all day....

Walnut over Walnut....those can be very challenging to tune


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 19, 2021)

nyboxcaller said:


> That's Jatoba all day....
> 
> Walnut over Walnut....those can be very challenging to tune


That combo for me has been satisfying.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

